# Pork Butt enchiladas?



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Smoked a pork butt this weekend, turned out perfect. 18 hours at an exact 225 degrees. Obviously we had pulled pork sandwiches with slaw, but I've still got a couple of punds of pulled pork and was trying to think of other uses. Any ideas? I thought it would be good mixed with some smoked peppers as an enchilada stuffing....wish I knew how to make a good enchilada sauce.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks delicious! I'm sure it would go good with anything. If you're looking for other uses. We also make breakfast tacos with the pork.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

The wife & I made about 50 enchiladas about a month or so ago using wild pig shoulders that we had smoked. It was a first for us and they were excellent (we ate them for a couple of days & froze the rest). When she gets home, I'll get her sauce recipe for you.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

w_r_ranch said:


> The wife & I made about 50 enchiladas about a month or so ago using wild pig shoulders that we had smoked. It was a first for us and they were excellent (we ate them for a couple of days & froze the rest). When she gets home, I'll get her sauce recipe for you.


That would be great - really appreciate it. I can't imagine how pulled pork enchiladas could be anything but wonderful, unless of course the sauce is not any good.

Appreciate the help.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

I made brisket tamales once with left-over brisket. They turned out great. I'm sure pork butt enchiladas would work.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Stuffed Jalapeno's.

Similar to the Armadillo Eggs at T-Bone Tom's.
Sub the sausage for the pork. Might want to mince the shoulder a little finer.

http://homesicktexan.blogspot.com/2011/02/armadillo-eggs-recipe-jalapeno.html


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

fangard said:


> Stuffed Jalapeno's.
> 
> Similar to the Armadillo Eggs at T-Bone Tom's.
> Sub the sausage for the pork. Might want to mince the shoulder a little finer.
> ...


Good idea too. I'm too lazy to make tamales (been there, done that, once) but Armadillo Eggs or even stuffed jalaps might work nicely. And I just so happen to have a jalapeno plant that is overloaded.....


----------



## jiginit (Jun 8, 2010)

*Enchilada Sauce*

Here is a sauce I use for fish tacos, chicken enchiladas etc. (White meat)
1 cup mayanaise
1/2 cup butter milk
1/2 jar jalapenos w/ juice included
1/2 white onion
1 pkt buttermilk ranch dressing
1/2 bunch cilantro

put all in blender until desired consistency, If to thick add a little water.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Dude, go to any mexican market and buy Hatch Green Enchilada Sauce in the can. It is better than anything I have tried to re-create for pork emchilada's. Get you some white mexican cheese and go to town! Fry your corn tortilla's for a few seconds on each side before you wrap the filling in them...Otherwise they will just desinigrate.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I have no recipe with measurements to follow, just put in things as I go.. but here is what I do..

put a large sauce pan on the stove

drop about 3 tblspoons of crisco in it and melt.. yes, crisco 

dump flour in the grease like you are going to start making gravy and also dump in chili powder, cumin, onion powder, and salt as you see fit.. you could also dump in a seasoning packet of enchillada sauce like the McCormick enchilada sauce packet from the grocery shelf..

start stirring in water to begin the gravy and keep adding until you have enough gravy you want.. you might need to add more flour

(Note: I use quick mixing wondra flour to avoid clumps)

taste and continue seasoning to your likes with chili powder, cumin, and salt.. making it boil slightly to meld in all the seasonings...

when making the enchiladas, get a casseraole dish out... keep your enchillada sauce hot (low-medium) and dip/hold your corn tortilla in the sauce until it is soft and then lay in dish, drop meat and cheese on it, roll up, push against a wall, and repeat for each enchillada..

once pan is full, top with remaining sauce from pot..

spread cheddar, jack cheese on top.. put in oven to warm up good and brown cheese on top (I like to use broiler at end just to brown it up sorta good)

make some fresh pico on the side and shredded lettuce to put on top of enchilladas after serving


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

jiginit said:


> Here is a sauce I use for fish tacos, chicken enchiladas etc. (White meat)
> 1 cup mayanaise
> 1/2 cup butter milk
> 1/2 jar jalapenos w/ juice included
> ...


 very interesting


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> I have no recipe with measurements to follow, just put in things as I go.. but here is what I do..
> 
> put a large sauce pan on the stove
> 
> ...


Now that's what I'm talking about. Traditional brown enchilada sauce. Others mentioned ranch/buttermilk and that sounds good for chicken enchiladas to me. The green hatch sauce mentioned is what I use on shrimp enchiladas and it is good, though I spice it up by adding fresh roasted hatch chilis in addition to the canned sauce.

It is the traditional brown sauce that I think I will try tonight. Thought this one sounded good too, and got good ratings:
http://www.food.com/recipe/mexican-enchilada-sauce-109685


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

flatscat1 said:


> It is the traditional brown sauce that I think I will try tonight. Thought this one sounded good too, and got good ratings:
> http://www.food.com/recipe/mexican-enchilada-sauce-109685


that has no cumin in it!!  .. not sure about oregano and cocoa powder.. I would look for something else..

this is close.. but I don't add tomato or chicken stock .. I use water.. and I am not sure it makes a lot of sauce at those proportions

I would say try this one versus the one you linked above..

http://www.crisco.com/recipes/details.aspx?RecipeID=1702



> 2 tablespoons Crisco
> 2 tablespoons flour
> 1 to 2 tablespoons chili powder, or to taste
> 1 teaspoon ground cumin
> ...


and believe it or not.. Josie's in POC, the sauce is crisco, flour, water, cumin, salt...


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes, i'll take a plate.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> that has no cumin in it!!  .. not sure about oregano and cocoa powder.. I would look for something else..
> 
> this is close.. but I don't add tomato or chicken stock .. I use water.. and I am not sure it makes a lot of sauce at those proportions
> 
> ...


This will make about 2 1/2 cups finished depending on how much you cook it down.


----------



## Leaky WadersL (Feb 3, 2009)

The first and only time that I made pork butt was in February of this year and I cooked it in a crock pot. I used the left overs to make quesadillas and they were surprisingly good. I'd make them again and I'd serve them to company.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

flatscat1 said:


> That would be great - really appreciate it. I can't imagine how pulled pork enchiladas could be anything but wonderful, unless of course the sauce is not any good.


Sorry for the delay, I apparently suffer from recurring senor moments (dementia)... or so she tells me. :biggrin:

Anyways... here you go. Hope you enjoy it!!!

*My wife's enchilada sauce*​
1/2 lb ground round 
1/2 cup diced onions 
2 cloves of garlic 
3T chili powder 
1 14.5 oz can of beef broth 
1 8 oz can of tomato sauce 
1T all purpose flour 
1/2t salt ​
To make the sauce, place saucepan over medium heat. Add the beef and sear until well browned. Add the onion, garlic and chili powder, stirring to break up clumps of meat. Add the beef broth and tomato sauce and simmer 4 to 5 minutes.

To thicken the sauce, stir the flour into 1/4 cup of water until smooth and free of lumps. Add a little of the hot sauce to the flour mixture, then add to the sauce and cook 5 to 6 minutes, stirring constantly. Season with salt. ​


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks WR. That sounds good and I will try it in the future, maybe even soup it up a little with a touch of cumin.....I can't help but mess around with recipes!


----------



## bearwrestler (Nov 16, 2010)

pork fajitas


----------

